

Holographic Presentation Room Powered By Microsoft And DVE - vyrotek
http://microsoft-news.com/check-out-this-amazing-holographic-presentation-room-powered-by-microsoft-and-dve/#!

======
collint
Who has a connection this reliable over geography small enough that it doesn't
make more sense to meet in person?

That's CCTV quality there.

